# Moving to Ensenada



## nealhun (Mar 4, 2013)

We are thinking about retiring in Ensenada and would like to visit there to look around the city and get a better feel. However I have talked to several transportation companies in San Diego and have been told by all of them that traveling to Ensenada is too unsafe and they no longer go there. We were hoping that someone who actually lives there could reply and give us a feel for the real danger if there is any and if there is any safe way to get from San Diego to Ensenada. Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

nealhun said:


> We are thinking about retiring in Ensenada and would like to visit there to look around the city and get a better feel. However I have talked to several transportation companies in San Diego and have been told by all of them that traveling to Ensenada is too unsafe and they no longer go there. We were hoping that someone who actually lives there could reply and give us a feel for the real danger if there is any and if there is any safe way to get from San Diego to Ensenada. Thanks very much for your help.


I recommend checking out bajanomad.com and talkbaja.com to connect with expats in the area. Based on everything I've read, Ensenada is considered a safe city.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I do not think Ensenada is safe, Frankly I don't want to get in a 3 day discussion and exchange facts and data here, I would, if You don't mind my suggestion, recommend Querétaro state, it's not in the verge of discussion about safety, weather is great, etc.
Saludos


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hundreds of thousands of car,trucks and buses drive that road every day..nuff said


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> I do not think Ensenada is safe, Frankly I don't want to get in a 3 day discussion and exchange facts and data here, I would, if You don't mind my suggestion, recommend Querétaro state, it's not in the verge of discussion about safety, weather is great, etc.
> Saludos


Opinions are fine, but when someone is looking for information from residents of the area they're thinking about, opinions of those who are predisposed to dislike the area are unhelpful.

If you do have data to support your dislike, that could aid the OP.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I've lived in both Tijuana and now in Rosarito for 2 years and never had a problem driving alone at night and I'm female. The most danger I've had is the crappy Libre from TJ to Rosarito at night with no lighting and baches/potholes. I think Ensenada is probably safer than the above and there is definitely more to do there. Anywhere you live has some element of danger...including the good ole U.S. If you read the same # of U.S. news as you do Mexican news you will quickly determine this.


----------



## Ambros (Feb 21, 2013)

*Nuff said*



chicois8 said:


> Hundreds of thousands of car,trucks and buses drive that road every day..nuff said


Maybe there wasn't nuff said for my feeble brain...are you saying 1000s of cars etc., travel that road each day and that makes it SAFE or UNSAFE?
Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Ambros said:


> Maybe there wasn't nuff said for my feeble brain...are you saying 1000s of cars etc., travel that road each day and that makes it SAFE or UNSAFE?
> Thanks.


He is saying that 1000s of vehicles travel that road daily without incident. Something bad can always happen anywhere, but there is no reason to worry about that in particular.


----------



## Mr Wahoo (Jan 9, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> He is saying that 1000s of vehicles travel that road daily without incident. Something bad can always happen anywhere, but there is no reason to worry about that in particular.


I live in La Mision, Near Ensenada, and we havent had any problems. We Like it there.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Do you like to Party?*

Just curious why you want to be close to the border? It's only about 25% cheaper to live there than in San Diego. We lived in Rosarito and Baja Mar Country Club before and know, having moved down from Oceanside in Northern San Diego County.

Do you like to Party? One thing you need to know about Ensenada ( a town we like very much) is that the ******'s descend very often for Auto, Motorcycle, Sailboat, Bike Races, Mexican Holidays, US Holidays, Surf Contests, by the hoards and take over the town for a couple of days each time. They clog up the town making it hard for the locals (and you future locals) to get to the market, pay your bills, get things done.

Go down to the port on the way back north on the Free Road and look at the wall and all the Celebrations/Tournaments/Races that they host during the year. Like over 40 weekends a year, and some are huge. I did the Rosarito-Ensenada Pedal Bike Race one year and the town doubled in people from the amount of locals.

Always amazes me how nice and amiable the people of Ensenada are to have their town torn up for so many Celebrations and then they get up Monday morning and put the place back together again. I know of no town quite like it in all of North America.

Go there during one of the Baja 500, or 1000 Races, or Rosarito-Ensenada Bike Races (2) times per year, or Cindo de Mayo or Newport Beach - Ensenada Yacht Race and see if you can handle it.

If you like to party - it definitely will come to you living in Ensenada.

If you want more peace and quiet you might look at the communities just outside Ensenada to rent or buy like the community up on the hill just south of San Miguel at the terminus of the Toll Road. Then there's the wonderful Baja Mar Country Club about 10 miles north of Ensenada, where Ensenada will still be your town for provisions.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

The one problem with all those secluded gated communities is that they are so far removed from everything that you definitely need a vehicle otherwise you better enjoy seclusion. And your expenses will increase even more because you are in a captive audience.


----------



## Ambros (Feb 21, 2013)

Mr Wahoo said:


> I live in La Mision, Near Ensenada, and we havent had any problems. We Like it there.


Thank you. Am speaking to an agent about 2 houses for rent in La Mision right now,and making plans for visiting.:clap2:


----------



## MonarchSalt (Dec 29, 2012)

Ambros said:


> Thank you. Am speaking to an agent about 2 houses for rent in La Mision right now,and making plans for visiting.:clap2:


I Sent you a message to your private mail...


----------



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

We were looking at Ensenada as a possible retirement option. I am hoping to book a trip for later this year and just found what looks to be a beautiful condo in La Mision at a reasonable rate. I seem to be taken with the little research I have done on this town. I know it is very small. Are there many activities or do you have to go to Ensenada or Rosarito to find things to do?


----------



## kickbass1 (Jul 3, 2014)

New to this site but not new to Ensenada. My partner has been working in Ensenada for almost three year now and I travel down on an annual basis to visit for an extended period of time. We've never had any issues from a "danger" standpoint, or any other for that matter. There is no question the town gets very busy during celebrations but you just need to roll with it and take it all in. We love it there. In fact we've purchased a plot of land that we will be developing.


----------



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you for your input! We are hoping to check out the area later this year. I am looking for a "beach" retirement, but from what I seem to be reading, Ensenada lacks beaches-the sandy ones on which you can walk. That is one reason I was a bit taken with La Mision.


----------

